# Can a senior web developer pass for Developer/programmer with ACS



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey

I have a bachelor's degree in Information Technology and have been working as a web programmer for a couple of years. I had a look at the ANZSCO code descriptions, and although it seems obvious to apply for Web developer, I do meet requirements for Developer/programmer (such as tasks involved, modules during studies, knowledge in languages). 

My question is can I apply under developer/programmer even if my job title is a senior web developer.

Is there anyone out there who was succesful in this? 

Your advice is appreciated. 
Gordon


----------



## nuked (Aug 17, 2012)

I got my skills assessed as a Software Engineer although I have been a web developer too and was successful in that. Looking at your brief experience summary you shared, couple of years? do you fully qualify for the ACS requirements? if you do, I must say you should then!

Cheers!


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks nuked. yeah I qualify to apply for acs. thats great news you gave me. I will be applying in January along with my ielts and all that. thanks again


----------



## nuked (Aug 17, 2012)

gordon28 said:


> thanks nuked. yeah I qualify to apply for acs. thats great news you gave me. I will be applying in January along with my ielts and all that. thanks again


Have you thought of moving to NZ Instead? Just a question,

The reason why I say is:

1 - Visa Application fee is high
2 - NZ doesnt have any Skills Verification,
3 - Plus its as good as Australia.

Just need to know how people are reacting to the new costs and the rules.

Cheers.


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

ja I had my eoi in for a year. but I could only claim 115 points and right now they only selecting high scoring applications or if you have a valid job offer.


----------



## amibilal (Jul 31, 2013)

*for nuked.*



nuked said:


> I got my skills assessed as a Software Engineer although I have been a web developer too and was successful in that. Looking at your brief experience summary you shared, couple of years? do you fully qualify for the ACS requirements? if you do, I must say you should then!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Nuked,

I have pretty much same situation.

I have done BS in Computer Science from SZABIST and have been working in different companies mainly in web development domain using PHP, MySQL. Though my designations have been Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, PSE, and now Staff Engineer.

I was wondering what are the chances that ACS will accept my profile in Developer Programmer category?

Because if the evaluate me as Web Developer then that is a state nominated category and I really do not want to go for that.

I am looking forward to a quick guidance from you on this.

Regards,


----------



## nuked (Aug 17, 2012)

amibilal said:


> Hi Nuked,
> 
> I have pretty much same situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Bilal,

I am not a consultant, I can try and help but not guarantee, here it goes:

Developer Programmer should get accepted in your case as long as you have relevant experience post degree issuance, any experience prior to that may not be evaluated.

Just make sure you have responsibilities in your resume written in technical words, and technologies used. Plus someone at your past work places should be able to verify those claims you have on your CV.

Lately they have been calling and verifying all claims made on a CV. Though mine werent checked by ACS.

Hope this helps!

Best Regards


----------



## AndersC (Apr 7, 2014)

gordon28 said:


> thanks nuked. yeah I qualify to apply for acs. thats great news you gave me. I will be applying in January along with my ielts and all that. thanks again


Hey Gordon,

Just wondering how this went?

I'm also a web dev that feels my role fits under the developer programmer umbrella as I also build native iOS apps.

Hoping you could say if you were successful or not with your assessment.

Cheers


----------



## amibilal (Jul 31, 2013)

AndersC said:


> Hey Gordon,
> 
> Just wondering how this went?
> 
> ...


I am also a web developer and I applied for ACS evaluation as a software engineer (after all every web/desktop developer is a software engineer) and it was successful.


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi AndersC

I decided to go with web developer(261212) as it became available for SA and ACT and thought it would be the safer bet. The skills assesment from ACS took 3 months and i got sponsorship from SA a month later.

The reason i wanted to go under developer/programmer is web developer was not on the consolidated list at the time. 

Good luck with your journey


----------



## AndersC (Apr 7, 2014)

amibilal said:


> I am also a web developer and I applied for ACS evaluation as a software engineer (after all every web/desktop developer is a software engineer) and it was successful.


So you would suggest that Software Engineer is the better option?

Thanks for your input.

It is much appreciated.


----------



## AndersC (Apr 7, 2014)

gordon28 said:


> Hi AndersC
> 
> I decided to go with web developer(261212) as it became available for SA and ACT and thought it would be the safer bet. The skills assesment from ACS took 3 months and i got sponsorship from SA a month later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply on this one and congrats on the sponsorship.

Hoping that you still felt you could have gone the developer programmer route too.


----------



## gordon28 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've read of a few people who got a positive skills assessment for programmer who where web developers. Its just that my job title was senior web developer so it seemed like a bit of a gamble for me to do that


----------



## amibilal (Jul 31, 2013)

AndersC said:


> So you would suggest that Software Engineer is the better option?
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> It is much appreciated.


Yeah I think that is better but it really depends on what your company can write on your experience certificate. My designation was like ( software engineer, senior software engineer, principal software engineer, and staff engineer) and my responsibilities in my experience certificate were also matching as per software engineer specifications by ACS.

So you need to make the move as per what is written on your experience certificates.


----------

